# made the newspaper



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep ole oxford haunt made the Neighborhood news this time with my map of Haunted fairhaven---
http://www.communitywalk.com/Hauntedfairhaven


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You big ham you


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

"Last year Manny told us he worked at it '365 days a year' and you will believe it when you see it."

Congratulations Manny!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go Pyro!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool, Pyro.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great job! your hard work shows!

5r


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

COOL pyro!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really cool


----------

